# DIFFERENCE between studio fix & studio tech???



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

What exactly is the diff anyways (I checked the website, but still don't get it)?  I use studio fix NC35 and it doesn't really seem to cover up my freckles and stuff....Sorry, no pic of me yet...don't know how to do that :crap:


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 8, 2005)

Fix is a powder/foundation combo.  It gives a matte finish.  They say it is best for oily/combo skin.

Tech is a cream to powder foundation.  I want to say it gives a satiny finish (?).  To me, the finish is not as matte as Fix.   Before they came out with the new Moisture Blend, it was said that it worked for dry skin. 

You can build coverage w/ both, but Fix is supposed to have more.  With Tech it is best that you wait until the first application is set. With Fix, it works better if you pat it on with a sponge, them lightly rub a sponge to get the excess off (IMHO).  You can also use it with a foundation brush or a powder brush, I get more coverage w/ a sponge. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_Fix is a powder/foundation combo.  It gives a matte finish.  They say it is best for oily/combo skin.

Tech is a cream to powder foundation.  I want to say it gives a satiny finish (?).  To me, the finish is not as matte as Fix.   Before they came out with the new Moisture Blend, it was said that it worked for dry skin. 

You can build coverage w/ both, but Fix is supposed to have more.  With Tech it is best that you wait until the first application is set. With Fix, it works better if you pat it on with a sponge, them lightly rub a sponge to get the excess off (IMHO).  You can also use it with a foundation brush or a powder brush, I get more coverage w/ a sponge. 

Hope that helps!_

 
Thanks for the help!


----------

